# Chesapeake in the summer



## Slartibartfast (Apr 3, 2003)

My family and I are planning to take the 5-Day Sailing Vacation Course(216) with Annapolis Sailing School this summer. Any thoughts? I''ve heard that there isn''t much wind on the bay in the summer. What time of the year can I expect a good trip. I have to go before mid-August because school will start then(sigh). Has anyone out there taken this course yet?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The best times for sailing here is in the spring, early summer, until the fall. I''d include all of June, with it gettnig progressively hotter as you go to the end. Some of the hottest days I''ve spent have been July 4 weekend for some reason. For Fall, we sail from September to November. 

That said, we do out all summer long, and there are great places to visit anytime.


----------

